

New Survey Confirms Shoddy U.S. Broadband - credo
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-survey-confirms-that-the-us-shoddy-broadband-2010-7

======
frossie
The actual content in this story seems to be here:

[http://www.connectivityscorecard.org/countries/united_states...](http://www.connectivityscorecard.org/countries/united_states_of_america)

